# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ ควอเตอร์เวฟ ยี่ห้อ DIAMOND รุ่น M150-GSA ของแท้ ราคา ปลีก-ส่ง

## Import

สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ ควอเตอร์เวฟ ยี่ห้อ *DIAMOND* รุ่น *M150-GSA* ของแท้ ทนกำลังส่งได้ถึง 200W ติดรถแล้วไม่ยาวเกะกะสะดวกกับท่านที่ต้องการใช้ในเมืองและ เข้า-ออก อาคารจอดรถหรือสถานที่ที่มีเพดานต่ำบ่อยๆ

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* สินค้าใหม่ยกห่อจากโรงงานของ DIAMOND แท้ๆ

*ราคา :* 700 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


*M150-GSA: 144MHz(2m)*
Length:0.5m / Weight:110g
Max.power rating:200W FM / Impedance:50ohms / VSWR:Less than 1.5:1
Connector:MP / Type:1/4wave

*รูปแทน*




*รูปจริง* เลื่อนลงด้านล่างเพื่อสังเกตของแท้กับของเลียนแบบ









*รูปภาพด้านล่างนี้มาเปรียบเทียบของแท้กับของเลียนแบบกันครับ*






ส่งคุณ ปกรณ์ (บางกรวย) EMS = EI015095676TH  วันที่ 21/07/54
ส่งคุณ สุนทร (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EH160169324TH  วันที่ 25/07/54 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (สระบุรี) EMS = EI015681778TH  วันที่ 15/09/54
ส่งคุณ อนุศิษฏ์ (เพชรบุรี) EMS = EI138012598TH  วันที่ 16/09/54 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ธีระวัฒน์ (เดชอุดม) EMS = EI015694309TH  วันที่ 30/09/54
ส่งคุณ สวาท (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EI373904654TH  วันที่ 07/10/54
ส่งคุณ อธิวัฒน์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EH862432626TH  วันที่ 14/10/54
ส่งคุณ อำนาจ (โพธ์ประทับช้าง) EMS = EJ193415028TH  วันที่ 17/07/55
ส่งคุณ อนุพงศ์ (บ้านบึง) EMS = EJ193542066TH  วันที่ 30/08/55
ส่งคุณ ณัฐพล (บางพลี) EMS = EJ193545120TH  วันที่ 03/09/55
ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (หลักสี่) EMS = EJ193754383TH  วันที่ 05/10/55 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ปรีชา (ศรีราชา) EMS = EJ400331706TH  วันที่ 18/10/55 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ สุจิน (บ้านนาเดิม) EMS = EJ400357495TH  วันที่ 02/11/55 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ศรัณยู (ปากน้ำชุมพร) EMS = EJ889454418TH  วันที่ 10/06/56
ส่งคุณ สกล (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EK137459680TH  วันที่ 25/07/56
ส่งคุณ กฤษดา (ฉะเชิงเทรา) EMS = EK137690258TH  วันที่ 29/07/56
ส่งคุณ ทรงยศ (แกลง) EMS = EK137469850TH  วันที่ 05/08/56
ส่งคุณ ประจักษ์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK489368165TH  วันที่ 10/03/57
ส่งคุณ พงษ์อมร (คลองจั่น) EMS = EK490177441TH  วันที่ 26/03/57
ส่งคุณ วิศรุต (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL313980905TH  วันที่ 07/07/57
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ทรงพล (ธนะรัชต์) EMS = EL051182695TH  วันที่ 07/08/57
ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ศรัณย์ (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN700535251TH  วันที่ 09/10/57
ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EP402867151TH  วันที่ 25/11/58
ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EP403229782TH  วันที่ 25/12/58
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP213260375TH  วันที่ 25/01/59
ส่งคุณ ชัยชาญ (แพร่) EMS = EP022513965TH  วันที่ 21/04/59
ส่งคุณ เอนก (มาบตาพุด) EMS = ER349868055TH  วันที่ 30/03/60
ส่งคุณ เชิดชัย (กระทุ่มแบน) EMS = ET494870812TH  วันที่ 24/10/60 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ วุฒิศักดิ์ (นาหว้า) EMS = EU517489958TH  วันที่ 20/03/61
ส่งคุณ วินัย (บางใหญ่) EMS = EU365311169TH  วันที่ 01/06/61 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศรัณยู (ปากน้ำชุมพร) EMS = EJ889454418TH  วันที่ 10/06/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สกล (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EK137459680TH  วันที่ 25/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษดา (ฉะเชิงเทรา) EMS = EK137690258TH  วันที่ 29/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทรงยศ (แกลง) EMS = EK137469850TH  วันที่ 05/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประจักษ์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK489368165TH  วันที่ 10/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงษ์อมร (คลองจั่น) EMS = EK490177441TH วันที่ 26/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิศรุต (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL313980905TH  วันที่ 07/07/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.ทรงพล (ธนะรัชต์) EMS = EL051182695TH  วันที่ 07/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.อ.ศรัณย์ (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EN700535251TH  วันที่ 09/10/57

----------


## E24GPV

ว้าวเหมือนกันมาก

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EP402867151TH  วันที่ 25/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรเมษฐ์ (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EP403229782TH  วันที่ 25/12/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP213260375TH  วันที่ 25/01/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัยชาญ (แพร่) EMS = EP022513965TH  วันที่ 21/04/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เอนก (มาบตาพุด) EMS = ER349868055TH  วันที่ 30/03/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชิดชัย (กระทุ่มแบน) EMS = ET494870812TH  วันที่ 24/10/60 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วุฒิศักดิ์ (นาหว้า) EMS = EU517489958TH  วันที่ 20/03/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วินัย (บางใหญ่) EMS = EU365311169TH  วันที่ 01/06/61

----------

